# [Tutorial] How to Migrate from Prepaid Airtel 3G to 4G (LTE)



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello Guys, 
Here is a simple tutorial on how to migrate your Prepaid Airtel 2G/3G connect to Prepaid 4G connection. All existing 3G data plans work in 4G also.In fact there is no prepaid 4G data plans. 

Item Checklist. 



> 1. 4G LTE based phone. (2300MHz TD-LTE Band)
> 2. Your existing Active SIM card in a phone(your 4G phone is also fine)
> 3. One Passport size Photo.
> 4. Address/ID Proof copy. (Make sure your photo on the ID is clear)
> 5. Rs. 50 for the payment for new SIM.



Steps. 


> 1. Visit your nearest Airtel showroom with all the above mentioned items.
> 2. Visit the self service Airtel KIOSK in the showroom.
> a. Select Prepaid in the menu
> b. Select SIM SWAP
> ...



NOTE: The reason I wrote this tutorial is because the Airtel Customer Care representative will do everything to convince you that 4G prepaid is not possible and you can only go for 4G post paid connection. IT IS A LIE. Don't take no for a answer. All prepaid plans are mentioned in the Airtel.in website. So they are just bluffing you to get a postpaid connection. 
Also note that the CC will ask your for ID/Address proof etc. Just say I want to try 4GSIMSWAP process first (Ref #5) if it fails then I will fill out the form. 

I hope this tutorial will ensure that you can get your 4G connection with ease.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey thanks man. Great article will surely help many.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for this.


----------

